# HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!&



## hgsmitty (Oct 10, 2003)

I need to find out what is wrong with my folks P one of them is covered in some kind of white slime or something. I thought it was ICK but not sure, he is breathing hard and not swimming around at all his fins are also looking bad as if they are rotting off or something like that. I cant post any pics have no camera but if this sounds familar please help need advice quick as possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

It is probably fungus.Treated it with salt and ofcouse with some medicine immidiately.You can use Furan-2 or Melafix.
Goodluck









Jim


----------



## hgsmitty (Oct 10, 2003)

The tank is a 30 gallon I have put in just 1 teaspoon of salt.....Is that enough or should I put more in it?


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=22679


----------



## b u d l i g h t (Dec 29, 2003)

is it white spots or a clothy looking coat?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

These are symptoms of a pH crash. What's your pH? When's the last time you did a water change?


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

I had the same problem this weekend with my 1 Red Belly. I slacked off on the water changes as a result of being so busy volunteering at the animal shelter. However, I was able to catch it in time. The PH was piss yellow, less than 6.2. His fins were frayed and looked like they were falling off, one eye had a little cotton look to it. But worst of all he was gasping for air, had a lethargic way of swimming and looked like a goner. I immediately did a complete water change, added 1 tablespoon salt per 5gals. of water and added Maracyn 1. Next day, he ate and looks healthy again. A miracle. Thanks DonH, I got the Maracyn idea from one of your previous post. :smile:


----------



## FeTTo (Nov 19, 2003)

its amonia burn, i had the same thing, only my p wasnt so lucky, i slacked off on the water changes and everythin got that white coat of slime, looks like their melting, and his eyes were all filmy


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

thanks guys... i never thought that it would do that to the fish if slacking with water changes. i got lazy many times, but never got any bad things happen to my fishes... now, with you guys info and experiences, i am a new man...water change once a week is a must... you guys rock...


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

sweeet, i love this forum, I am a religious water changer now 2!!


----------

